# More Photos form 30th National NG Convention



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is another batch of photos from the Sundance Central 1:20.3 modular layout.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting your sets of photos of the Sundance Central. 

I first saw it at the Portland, Maine NG convention in 2007 - WOW. 
Your pictures have drilled into details I wasn't looking for then and give a different perspective than mine. 
I'll save both sets for future viewing. 

Where are you posting the Sn3 sets??


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Don,
The Sundance Central has changed a lot since you saw in Portland, Maine. The yard was added with the engine house, turntable, and other structures and scenery at the Portland, OR show. The cut through from one side of the modular to the other with the sawmill and mining facility was added for this year's convention. The one change that has really made a difference is the new digital photo backdrop added this year.
Thanks 
Richard


----------

